# Substrate for corys



## Risingfalls (Oct 4, 2010)

I have been wanting to get some panda corys for ahwile now and was wondering if the substrate I have will not injury them when they dig around in it. I currently have Hagen Geosystem extra fine gravel.

Thank you


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I tried googling it, didn't really come up with anything. 
If it's round and fairly smooth gravel/rocks or sand, that's what's best for their barbels.


----------



## Risingfalls (Oct 4, 2010)

Alrighty, thanks for trying I have been googling it also and haven't really come up with any results. I have put them in the tank and am monitoring them. Seems to be fine so far.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Loose gravel. If it looks packed stir it and it my bring things up for them to eat


----------

